# Post Your Holiday Piece Here!



## arnerich

Do you have an arrangement of a Christmas tune or something holiday related? Post it here!

Here's a mashup of O Christmas Tree and Chopin's Etude no. 4 op. 10... I call it O Chopin's Christmas Tree.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Ha, so you ended up making a new thread! Probably a good idea. haha!


----------



## arnerich

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ha, so you ended up making a new thread! Probably a good idea. haha!


Yea, I figured a new topic would be best. Post your music Captain!


----------



## LezLee

The last thing anyone needs is yet more Christmas music !!


----------



## arnerich

LezLee said:


> The last thing anyone needs is yet more Christmas music !!


Than post your hanukkah piece!


----------



## Granate

Wrong section. Sorry.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I don't think any of mine could qualify as Christmas pieces. I have quite a few for Halloween though.


----------



## arnerich

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't think any of mine could qualify as Christmas pieces. I have quite a few for Halloween though.


Sure what the heck


----------



## ldiat

Christmas tune or something holiday related? Post it here! he started it


----------



## nikola

A little simple piece inspired by H.C. Andersen story. Nothing happy for this holiday.


----------



## arnerich

nikola said:


> A little simple piece inspired by H.C. Andersen story. Nothing happy for this holiday.


Thanks for sharing. The Little Matchgirl is perhaps the saddest story I've ever read. Your music is a nice accompaniment to the pictures.


----------



## nikola

Thanks arnerich.


----------



## arnerich

This was posted on Captain's topic a few weeks ago, but thought I'd post it again. Here's my own arrangement of carol of the bells. It has sort of a music box/Liszt La Campanella vibe to it.


----------



## Captainnumber36

arnerich said:


> Do you have an arrangement of a Christmas tune or something holiday related? Post it here!
> 
> Here's a mashup of O Christmas Tree and Chopin's Etude no. 4 op. 10... I call it O Chopin's Christmas Tree.


You're so talented!


----------



## Captainnumber36

nikola said:


> A little simple piece inspired by H.C. Andersen story. Nothing happy for this holiday.


I love this!


----------



## arnerich

Semi-impressionistic O come all ye faithful


----------



## Phil loves classical

arnerich said:


> Semi-impressionistic O come all ye faithful


I like this one way more than the Chopin mashup (that one drove me nuts ).


----------



## arnerich

Phil loves classical said:


> I like this one way more than the Chopin mashup (that one drove me nuts ).


I'm glad you enjoyed it! I admit the Chopin mashup is a bit of joke


----------



## Phil loves classical

nikola said:


> A little simple piece inspired by H.C. Andersen story. Nothing happy for this holiday.


You got some inconsistent harmonizations there. The mood was nice.


----------



## Phil loves classical

Here is my new corny movie soundtrack-inspired music, which might fit the Christmas theme.






improved version


----------



## nikola

Phil loves classical said:


> You got some inconsistent harmonizations there. The mood was nice.


Thanks. 
I didn't hear anything wrong with harmonizations because I'm tone deaf, so I can compose freely and enjoy


----------



## arnerich

An arrangement of O Holy Night


----------

